# complete fisher plow wiring and pushplates for tundra



## salt dogg

i have a complete truck side setup for 07 and newer tundras.
it includes complete wiring harness and module needed for installation. push plates are also included. every thing that is needed for a fisher plow on your 07 and newer tundra.
all equipment is only one season old as it came of an 08 tundra double cab

450.00


----------



## salt dogg

nobody interested? any offers?


----------



## lrworkman

*yes*

Do those push plates fit regular minutemount or minute mount2? I ordered a set and that round pipe piece hits my plow frame and doesn't allow the hole to line up. If this will fit I will buy!


----------



## salt dogg

hey irworkman they should fit both. a minute mount 1 or 2. the only difference in the two is with the plow off truck side. mm1 you have to take the pins out to disconnect the plow one at a time, there is one on either side. The mm2 there is a bar with handle that allows you to take them out at the same time. These came of a 2008 double cab. If you have a 2007 or newer tundra they will fit no problem. I also have the complete wiring harness and module that you need. i will sell all for 450. let me know.


----------



## lrworkman

How many plugs go to the plow and how many wires in the two control plug? and do you have the hardware for the push plates?


----------



## xalexjx

im interested could you messege me your phone number. Thanks Alex


----------



## salt dogg

xalexjx;904441 said:


> im interested could you messege me your phone number. Thanks Alex


sent you a message. sorry your email i wrote down did not work.


----------



## xalexjx

Thanks, Got everything. Good doing business with ya. Alex


----------



## salt dogg

great glad to hear it. lets hope for lots of snow


----------



## xalexjx

hey thanks again. Already have it wired up and the mounts on. I have an 8' mm1 and it seems to handle it really well. All i need is a new set of tires  Ill get pictures up later this week when that storm hits.


----------



## salt dogg

xalexjx;918911 said:


> hey thanks again. Already have it wired up and the mounts on. I have an 8' mm1 and it seems to handle it really well. All i need is a new set of tires  Ill get pictures up later this week when that storm hits.


Great can't wait to see some pics. More snow I just finished a two day marathon cleaning up from the 12" we got.


----------



## xalexjx

salt dogg;918991 said:


> Great can't wait to see some pics. More snow I just finished a two day marathon cleaning up from the 12" we got.


we didnt get any out of that storm which is okay for the ice fishing. But theyre calling for some later this week. PLus we already had a foot and a half or so. Either way i guess there will be snow to move sooner or later.


----------

